# FS: ADA Pollen Glass Type 3, glass co2 diffuser



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

ADA Pollen Glass Type 3, used for 3 days in Brand-new condition. Comes with box and 8 suction cups. 
Asking for $70, Firm.

PM please.


----------

